# HCPRO CPC Bootcamp



## iceman6519@yahoo.com (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello everyone. I was wondering if any of you here used the HCPRO CPC bootcamp before taking your CPC exam? I have spoken with a local coder here in my area, and he highly recommends doing it. The cost for a one week class is $1800, but I hear that the education you receive is very valuable. Any comments/ideas are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## cperk (Feb 9, 2012)

1800.00? Wow! Go to codingcertification.org and get the exam prep DVDs by Laureen Jandroep. I swear by them. Passed my CPC on the first time with an 80. The cost is 240.00. I'm hired as a medical coder a month later. 1800.00 just seems excessive. I passed that test with one semester of medical terminology and one semester of coding, and those Dvds. Don't think I would have passed without them.


----------



## iceman6519@yahoo.com (Feb 9, 2012)

*Thanks cperk*

Thanks cperk. Will definitely check into codingcertification.org and those dvds. I was not aware of the site or the dvds. Yes, $1800 for one week does sound excessive, especially when it's coming out of your own pocket.


----------



## karras (Feb 9, 2012)

My employer was going to start requiring coders to be certified.  My supervisor, who was proactive, asked me if I would be willing to attend the HCPRO CPC bootcamp.  To be honest, I don't think I would have passed the CPC exam without the bootcamp.  The coding I do is specialized, Anesthesia and Pain Medicine, so I needed help.  I passed on the first try.  I have no idea what my score was because at that time AAPC didn't give out the scores at that time.  The days were long and tiring but the info was very valuable.  You leave with a binder chuck full of info.  They tell you what you can have written in your CPT book.  The instructor I had helped us put tabs in our CPT books.   Be prepared for "homework" every night too.  Overall it was a good experience and I'd recommend it.


----------



## scorrado (Feb 10, 2012)

I went through the bootcamp and thought it was great. I did go into it with coding experience which helped because it is a lot of information in a short period of time. By Thursday I felt like my brain was full and could not learn anymore. I do not think I would have passed the CPC the first time without the bootcamp.  Well worth the money in my opinon.


----------

